

Facebook may IPO 5X more expensive than Google - jasonabelli
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-02-01/facebook-s-ipo-shares-may-be-5-times-as-expensive-as-google.html

======
jasonabelli
My question is “is that enough?” So if Google’s P/E is a 19.51 Facebook will
IPO with a P/E of around 100. Ok that seems like a lot, right? Not really when
you consider that linkedin has been trading at a P/E of 1,429.39. Purely on
the social media craze. They in essence have been Riding coattails of facebook
because they have been the biggest social based company that investors could
get their hands on. So my prediction is a 300% increase on facebooks stock
price on the first day of trading. Regardless if I think that valuation is
justified or not, which I don’t.

~~~
jasonabelli
Amazon's P/E is 130. I know the hype over Facebook will make them more
expensive than Amazon.

